# Autotrail Scout v Bessacarr E495/E795



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Once again not sure where to post this so shall start off here. 

I am feeling somewhat disloyal, having always said I would stick with Swift we made the mistake of going to the motorhome show in Carmarthen yesterday. As we live in a fairly remote area we never get a chance to see other motorhomes and always do our research online, however yesterday we got to look around lots! We were quite happy after looking at about 30 vans that our 2007 Bessacarr E495 was the right one for us, layout wise, gadget wise etc. We were however hoping to see the 2008 version which apparently we can view nearby in a week. Also we have considered upgrading to the E795 because of the double floor and extra insulation.

Then just as we were preparing to head home we found another motorhome company who had an Auto Trail Scout on show, we got in and guess what we REALLY liked it. Now we don't know what to do. The things we prefered about it compared to our Swift were

1) We felt the finish was better quality
2) The bathroom was bigger with a seperate shower
3) It had a full sized fridge
4) It has cruise control
5) It has an awning recessed into it
6) It has a pump thing on the outside that lets you pump cold water into your tank from a bucket should you run out rather than trying to tip containers in or having to move the motorhome.
7) The front diner had the 'backless' seats just behind the driver, which although this means they don't have seatbelts does mean the dog will be able to look out better whilst we are travelling (now I know this sounds stupid but there goes).
8) The wardrobe seemed larger
9) There seemed to be more external lockers
10) There seemed to be more cupboard space in the kitchen
11) The company who sell them aren't too far from us and can do all the servicing both engine and internal stuff at same time, whereas at the moment we go to one place to get warranties etc checked and another to get the Fiat side sorted.

So, two things I need to know, does the Scout have a double floor and therefore more insulation so we don't have to drain it down in the winter and secondly does anyone on here have one and if so what do they think of it. 

We had hoped to find a shorter van but have now decided we would prefer to stick with the layout these vans offer. 

The Autotrail is a lot of money £55k, compared to the E495 at £38k and the E795 at £51k. 

Any help or advice would be very welcome.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bessie and Autotrail*

Hi

I do not think the Bessie 495 can be compared to the Scout, purely due to the price differential. They are different machines.

The Bessie 795 is more of an equal "equal" I would say.

As for winter - I have twin floors and if left unattended, I would still drain down, unless the heating is left on. The water pipes and tanks WILL freeze in an unheated motorhome is freezing cold weather, just as pipes in your house would freeze if the heating was off during a cold snap.

I like your point number 7 - very important for the four legged friends to be catered for.

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have been looking at replacing our Hymer recently and we too have fell in love with some of the Autotrail's. We looked at the Swift Kon Tikki but preferred the Autotrail.

As far as I know the Autotrail does not have a double floor, but does have 40mm think wall and roof. So insulation should not be too much of a problem for normal use.

If you want to compare an AutoTrail to your 495 try looking ay an Apache 700 Link This is more in the same price range.

If you realy do like the Scout here is one on offer Link

Richard...


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I've got to say that the first MH we hired was an Autotrail and although far too big, we really liked it. it oozed a bit of quality 

I do like their stuff. Got to say we also like Swift and their attititude to customers is a factor.


----------



## LazyRover (Apr 13, 2008)

TravelBug. 

As I too am interested in the E495 for the reasons you specify I followed the link to the Autotrail Scout. 

The first thing I always look for is the Payload values which, If I read the specs correctly (someone please confirm), are 

The values of max authorised weight less unladed weight (not even wet weight) give values of 

375Kg - Merc Benz - 315 
335Kg - Merc Benz - 318 
750Kg - Fiat 40. 

The values for the Merc-Benz option seem low. 

The Max User Payload value for the E495 is 685kg 

For this point alone, the Scout is out of my future reconnings. 


Cam.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, what exactly are payloads about, I have to admit its not something I have considered before. 

I had read and took in the bits about the weights of vehicles that you can drive on a standard driving licence but am not sure what payloads mean. Can someone kindly explain for me and thereby end my naivity of this side of things. Thanks

p.s. on the leaflet it says the gross weight of the vehicle on the fiat base is 4250 kigs whilst the one on the Merc base is 3880 kgs, not sure if that is relevant.


----------



## LazyRover (Apr 13, 2008)

Travelbug

There are 3 weight values of which one needs to aware.

The first value is called the MTPLM or "Maximum Technical Permissible Laden Mass" or the maximum weight the chassis can handle. 

The second is "Mass in Running Order". This figure is used to denote the weight of the chassis +
the weight of the coach house (incl standard items) + 
1 person at 150lbs (aka Dry weight) plus
the fuel and water tanks being 90% full. (aka Wet Weight)

Subtracting the second value from the first gives the MUP or "Max User Payload".

Now, once the mh has left the manufacture, optional items may be added which will decrease the MUP further still.

So, when you consider that 15stone = 210lbs = 95kg then 300kg for payload is not very much.

Cam.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

ok I think I understand but now can't work out the figures that Auto Trail have on their site under technical data. They say the following:-

Max. Front Axle Loading (kgs)	2100
Max. Rear Axle Loading (kgs)	2400(S)/2x1500(T)
Max. Gross Weight (kgs)	4250(S)/5000(T)
Max. Gross Train Weight (kgs)	5500
Max. Towing Weight (kgs)	1250

Which is MTPLM and which is Mass in Running Order (or is that the same as Max Gross Weight)....Sorry Maths has never been my strong point, so am struggling to work this out a bit. Any assistance you can give is very welcome.


----------



## LazyRover (Apr 13, 2008)

If you go to this page

and scroll down to the Scout, you will see columns for

Max Authorised Weight (MTPLM - Gross Vehicle Weight - 4250) and
Unladen Mass. (notice NOT Mass In Running Order).

Have they included in this figure the driver and wet weights? I'm sceptical!

The axle loadings are how much each axle is able to carry and is for calculating weight distribution. They should add up to the MTPLM/Gross weight.

The Gross train weight is the value for the mh plus the weight of any items(s) which are towed.

The towing weight is the max weight that the towed item can be.

Hope this helps.

Rgds


----------

